# Mazzer Royal Upgrade?



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Two years with the Royal and upgraditis has struck again! What are my options in the land of reasonableness, i.e. no Titus/Monolith/EG-1, etc? Is the Mythos an upgrade taste-wise or more of a horizontal move and improvement in terms of ease of use? The EK will be a bit of a stretch even at 2nd hand prices but will suit my taste for light fruity beans quite nicely.

My dad, who caught the coffee bug from me, has pre-ordered the Monolith Conical so now I feel I'm lagging behind! I'll probably wait for that magnificent piece of coffee machinery to arrive to see if I can taste a noticeably difference from my Royal before I make any decisions though.


----------

